# Jennings Model T...How old?



## Archer 1

The model T was my first compound.I believe I bought it in 1969-1970.I am fairly certain that there were no options.I believe they all had the metal wheel hangers at that time.I am left hand also and the bow was too long for me,the dealer talked me into it and not knowing any better,I took it but soon realized it did not fit me.I traded it for a Super T which I still have.I am not sure how long they made the model T but they may have made them with the axle through the limbs in later years.


----------



## star

This bow was my first,back 1982,smooth round on round wheels,186 fps. 580 gr .2216 arrow,elked my first elk ,plastic limb pockets , wood limbs,still have it .


----------



## Killthewabbit

*Model T of mine*



star said:


> This bow was my first,back 1982,smooth round on round wheels,186 fps. 580 gr .2216 arrow,elked my first elk ,plastic limb pockets , wood limbs,still have it .




That is kind of strange about the plastic limb pockets. My old model T has no limb pockets at all. Mine has two limb bolts for each limb, with hex heads. The limbs are wood with fiberglass lams. on front and back. The riser is made of metal (alum, magn,?). It has the round wheels, and metal brackets holding them on the limbs... 
That is what makes me wonder if they made several differant model T's over the years. Thanks for your info so far, but I still want to know more if possible. Thanks... Killthewabbit.


----------



## rock monkey

the model T is from around 1976 to maybe 1978. they were the first of the T series risers that went on to the Split T, which in its day was an innovation up there with the single cams. it also came with the first cableguards.

i scanned a super T service diagram and i hope it came thru ok. i wanted it to be large enuff to read, but still under the pic size limit.


----------



## Tom D

Bought my Model T new in October, 1974.


----------



## Archer 1

I have the same original diagram that came with my super T.Rock Monkey,are you sure on the year for the model T cause I am positive I bought mine between 1969-1971.I know I had it before I was married and I was married in 1975!


----------



## Killthewabbit

*Of Model T's and such*

First of all thank you all very much for the information so far. I have learned more about my Model T than I had known. 

Two of the replys speak of a Super Model T, I can't find anything on my bow that would lead me to think it is a Super Model T. Perhaps that is why my bow does not have the plastic limb pockets like the diagram shows? Or, since the bow is used maybe somebody removed them for some reason, but it looks as though it was made that way to me. The limb sides are flush with the riser and look like a good fit. 

Thanks again, and any more info would be great.

Killthewabbit...:smile:


----------



## Archer 1

DougK said:


> Archer1,
> 
> the Model T was not available till '74. It was the very first 2 wheeler.
> 
> I have a '75 model...
> 
> they were an awesome bow in their day-and I enjoyed many fun times with it.
> 
> The Model T initially was non-weight adjustable but later became the Super T that was weight adjustable.


Thanks Doug,I stand corrected.Had to be 74 then.They say the mind is the first thing to go!


----------



## willie

I have a Split T Model T hanging in the garage and it was made in 1978.

It was Jennings "Silver Anniversery" model. He began his archery business in 1953 and 1978 marked 25 years. 

To Jennings did more to promote compound archery than anyone.


----------



## Killthewabbit

*Of model T's and such*

Thanks everyone, from what I can tell, I have a 74-75 non-weight adjustable left-hand Jennings Model T. 

P.S. I shoot left-handed because my left eye is the only one I have that works... 

It seems to be a good shooter. I bought it at a yard sale for 3$, the guy I bought it from didn't even know it was a left-hander. It had a bad home done camo job on it, so I took off all the paint and repainted the riser dark red. It looks pretty good from a distance, or in heavy fog 

Killthewabbit...


----------



## ebwalters

*Jennings Model T*

I just purchased one at a yard sale as well, 10.00 still think it is a good deal. It has the poor home camo as well. Is there anything I should do with this before using? Replace string (looks ok) check anything? I notice you buy arrows by the pound pull, from reading here it is a 74-75 lb pull? New to archery and want to get started playing around with this them moove up once I get aquanted. I can not find any information on this bow other than right here.
Thanks Eric


----------



## JavaMan

it's possible to date your bow if you look at the hangars. If they have a weigh relief hole in them-your model is at least a 1976 model.

it was a fine bow in its day

JavaMan


----------



## larryron

The first Model T had no adjustments.Not even quiver holes.Then came weight adjustment blocks in the shape of a wedge.Installed in one direction increased weight,the other decreased weight.They also started drilling the riser for the Ace in the Hole quiver.(Super T) Then Super T 2 Slotted wheels (tri-draw)and weight adjstment bolts.Then the Split T.Forked limbs and cable guard.Then Super T II Tri draw.


----------



## Darton01

Ahh yes,my first bow was Jennings Super T II .Vintage of about 78-79.Shot my first deer with it too,a five point WT.Still have the bow.


----------



## Killthewabbit

*Wow...*

I am happy and surprised that this thread is still getting posts. I had not checked in on it for some time. 

I really enjoy the old Model T jennings that I have, it shoots very well for a bow of it's age. As near as I can tell from the info I've got on A.T., mine is an older model from about 74 or 75. 

I like to see the looks on some of the faces of other archers when I take it to the range and shoot it. Some people look at it like it's from another planet or something, and every time someone mentions how long the ATA is. 

I feel bad sometimes that I don't take the old beast out shooting more often, but when I do I enjoy it... 

Maybe sometime I will take it out for one more hunt...


----------



## HBrunelle

*My Fisrt Compound Bow*

My first compound bow was a Jennings TStar XL.... I shot it at the 1988 or 89 NFAA outdoor nationals and Tom Jennings was there. He signed it for me. I still have the bow, but have not used it in since that tournement. Shortly after, I switched to recurve and never looked back. I have moved many times, and even cross country, and somehow have managed to keep it safe.

Heather


----------



## 963369

After starting with long and recurved bows, my dfirst compound was a Jennings Model T, Right handed. The limbs had a slight defect, which Tom Jennings himself corrected. He built a set of very heavy duty 100 lb. limbs---they were cut at a different angle and included a different cable and string set. This reduced the weight to just 70 lbs(actually 72). This also had no pockets, just two bolts per limb, and it worked very very well. Could stack arrows in a 3" bull from almost any yardage all day with that monster. Sold it for college money for my education . I still occasionally look for it on EBay to see if it is still around. The secret was in those limbs Tom built. Peak was 72, but it held at just 28lbs , which was much better than 50%, which was standard in them, days. Just how he did it, I will never know.


----------



## toxo

*Elmer Fudd*

Got to kill the wasskily wabbit.........with my 1970 Jennings bow.........toxo


----------



## marvin9912

*I just purchased A super T*

I need to know how to adjust the pull. Can anyone. help. It has the wheels and wood stock. It apparently was in the garage for a while. It is in prestine shape. I got it for my wife. The arms are made out some really nice wood.


----------



## toxo

*Jennings*

What do you mean by pull? The weight you pull back or the length you pull back. toxo


----------



## John-in-VA

I also had a modle T back in 76 .I think it was one of the first compond bows with 50% let off .I killed a lot of deer with that bow .I shot it intill 87 when I bought a Hoyt pro vantage .I dont think there was any adjust ment you could make on them .I just gave away the cable press that came with it .There was a guy at a shoot that had one ,and I offered it to him .Good luck with your new bow


----------



## Shurthng

I traded two rifles for two Split T's in 1978, I used that bow in 89 to shoot a bear in Maine. I finally upgraded in the mid 90's and gave mine to the neighbors son while he was learning to hunt with a bow. Oh mine is one of those with the shoddy camo paint.


----------



## larryron

*Model t*

The 1st.model T had no adjustments. Then there were wedges to increase or decrease weight depending on the way you installed them.the last model had weight adjustment bolts.Post a pic ,maybe I can tell which one you have.


----------



## JohnR

*Jennings*

Jennings Model T series has got to be the best bow ever made. I still use them, today.:wink:


----------



## marvin9912

toxo said:


> What do you mean by pull? The weight you pull back or the length you pull back. toxo


Yes the weight of the pull. Sorry took so long to get back but was on vacation.

Marvin


----------



## marvin9912

larryron said:


> The 1st.model T had no adjustments. Then there were wedges to increase or decrease weight depending on the way you installed them.the last model had weight adjustment bolts.Post a pic ,maybe I can tell which one you have.


I tried sending pics but can't get imageshack to work.
Marvin


----------



## Iced9

*Wow*

Talk about memories. I had one for my second bow in 1981.


----------



## larryron

*Model t*

John R's pics are split t's.The 1st.model t's were hanger bracket bows.


----------



## IL Archer

I think mine was called the Super T Hunter. I bought it in the fall of '77. I still have it.

Almost forgot....it still has the Jennings Ace-in-the-hole 6-arrow quiver that I bought at the same time.


----------



## larryron

*Super T*

Super T had weight adj. No D L Adj. Super T II. had slotted wheels for D L. The Ace in the hole I THINK was an 8 arrow quiver . 6 on the outside and 2 on the inside.


----------



## IL Archer

larryron said:


> Super T had weight adj. No D L Adj. Super T II. had slotted wheels for D L. The Ace in the hole I THINK was an 8 arrow quiver . 6 on the outside and 2 on the inside.


You're right about the quiver. I never did use the 2 on the inside and had forgotten about them.


----------



## woodbow

My Nephew had a super T, I can't remember what year it was.

I've still got the Ace in the Hole quiver and a left handed Arrowstar I bought around 1982..


Chris


----------



## springy

*t star*

wow i loved my t stat had every color at one time would like to buy the blue one first one on the left in pic


----------



## tman704

Wow, the memories, I didn't even remember that I had owned a jennings until I saw this thread. My first bow was the starlite-T.


----------



## Killthewabbit

*2006*

Wow… what a surprise to see this old thread pop up again. I think this was only my second post after I joined A.T.

I still have my ole Jennings Model T, but I don’t shoot it very much anymore… I should drag the ole beast out, dust it off, and fling an arrow or two with it today, just for old time sake. The old Model T’s are still fun to shoot…


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS

*jennings model t*

here is a 1974 model t (jennings)


----------



## sheetmetal1975

*Jennings Model T hunter*

Hi there I picked one up at a flea market in Concord Ca a couple weeks ago for 15 bucks. But I have a couple problems, 1 It is stripped, meaning no counter weight, no sights, no arrow holder, and seems slow compared to the other bows guys were shooting at the range I was able to hit the target just "pointing the thing but Im going to sell it If I cant find original parts for it. Anyone have parts? I would be happy to post pics if anyone would like to see to Id it


----------



## skip5515

*Model T*

There wasn't any parts per say except Wedges for weight adjustment. sights, conter weights etc were all ad on from other accessery companys


----------



## skip5515

*Model T*

I beleave I have a set of wedges if intrested


----------



## sagecreek

My second bow was a model T,

then I upgraded to a split-T. I killed my first deer with that bow and still have it. The plastic cams are cracked, so if anyone has any parts to fix my bow, let me know, I'd like to kill another deer with it.


----------



## clay1945

the modle t jenning was made in 1975 by thomas paul (tom jennings)


----------



## bowhuntusa

I have a Model T that I bought brand new in 1974.I still have this bow and it still shoots fine.I also had(way back)the wedges put in to increase draw weight.I believe the bow pulls somewhere around 62 lbs.I too did one awful camo paint job to it.I killed one more doe with it in 2004 and "retired" it for something just a little bit better.I just hang on to it for sentimental reasons.


----------



## patjen

*jennings super t*

how do you adjust the pull length?
Thanks


----------



## skip5515

*Model T*

The pic of the T that was shown is a newer one. The orginal one the wheels were made of deralin and were machined. The pic one was a molded wheel which was 2 to 4 years later. P.S.E. & Astro Bows were making 2 Wheelers in 73 or 74 and Jenning started at the same time so the first ones had to be about 1973.


----------



## Frostbite

The Jennings T model or Super T was my first bow too. I don't recall the year I bought it new but, it was between 74 and 76 (I'd guess 1975). It was a left handed bow because I am right handed but left eye dominant.

What's kind of funny is, I was recently wanting to get back to my roots in arhery so I have been looking at recurves and longbows but, nothing clicked for me. Then like a ton of bricks hitting me, I realized my first bow wasn't a stick bow at all, it was a compound. Not just any compound, a Jennings model T or Super T (?). Now, I would love to find one again to complete the circle. 

If someone would be willing to part with one I would be more than happy to buy one and take a lefty off your hands. If so, please send me a PM.


----------



## satchmo

*My first bow too*

The jennings model t was my first bow too. I took my first nine deer with it starting in 1981. My wife went through every archery dealer she could find to find me one just to have. It is right handed(i am left handed) and is in perfect condition. I would not trade this one or sell it. 
I am still looking for a left hand model if anyone has one.


----------



## John_H

New to the forum. I'm still using a Jennings Master Hunter that I bought in about 1974 - 1975. This is a 4-wheel, split limb, round cams. S/N is 191.
The old girl still shoots better than I do. It is a bit noisy - the cables are nearly 6' long and there is no cable guide.

John


----------



## rcmjr

my second bow was a Jennings modeL T. Shot it for almost 20yrs beginning in 1975.
It has taken dozens of whitetails.


----------



## bowgasm

I have a Jennings T-star. Can anyone give me any info on when it was produced?


----------



## mrtmd

*Cables for Super T II*

I have a very nice Jennings Super T II with a broken Cable end. Is there anyplace that might have a set of cables - or just one - that they had as a spare. I think I can fix it with a DD crimp and a new cable end (teardrop) but that will be a rough fix. These cables each have one end originating on the axle and those pieces are OK. Sure would like to find a set for this old bow.


----------



## XQuest

*I've got cables*



mrtmd said:


> I have a very nice Jennings Super T II with a broken Cable end. Is there anyplace that might have a set of cables - or just one - that they had as a spare. I think I can fix it with a DD crimp and a new cable end (teardrop) but that will be a rough fix. These cables each have one end originating on the axle and those pieces are OK. Sure would like to find a set for this old bow.


I don't havee the anchor ones but you can make up a pair of the teardrop which I have.


----------



## GradyWhite

*Model T*

My Model T was my second compound. Swapped a Bear Tamorlane II for it even up. One limb delaminated several years ago but if I could find one, I'd be shooting the T today. Best bow I ever had.


----------



## Huntin Renegade

willie said:


> I have a Split T Model T hanging in the garage and it was made in 1978.
> 
> It was Jennings "Silver Anniversery" model. He began his archery business in 1953 and 1978 marked 25 years.
> 
> To Jennings did more to promote compound archery than anyone.


Tom Jennings may have done more to promote early compound bows but he owes ir all to Holless Allen's patent. I had a original Allen bow and it had stubby fiberglass limbs and four wheels. Man what a bow, it killed deer like Thor's hammer. it is really dwarfed by todays speed bows but this bow shows that more speed was embraced throughout archery history. I still remember the looks on peoples faces when they saw it.


----------



## wz1f

Hello Heather, 
I have a jennings t-star xl. Can you tell me if it was made around 1988 ? or was it before. Do you still have yours that was signed by Tom Jennings? . if so is it for sale. 
Lee


----------



## saddletramp

*x quest..jennings cables*



XQuest said:


> I don't havee the anchor ones but you can make up a pair of the teardrop which I have.


in need of some cables myself..can you PM me what you need to get me started with the process..thanks! Chris


----------



## py175

I bought my Model t in 1974, it was the first year.My bow had limb wedges to adjust the linbs 5% each way. Was not drilled for ace in hole quiver or rest. It was the greatest improvement in bows at that time. Not much out there at that time, Allen Jennings W bow all were heave 4 or 6 wheeled bows. I am wanting a limb for my Model T Hunter


----------



## skip5515

py175 You are wrong about that allen & jenning were the only one avaible as Astro Bows had the first split limb 2 wheeler and Pse had a bracket 2 wheeler at that time and I know that for a fact as I worked at Astro then as production manager and we had a couple of projects with Pse.


----------



## star

wz1f said:


> Hello Heather,
> I have a jennings t-star xl. Can you tell me if it was made around 1988 ? or was it before. Do you still have yours that was signed by Tom Jennings? . if so is it for sale.
> Lee


I think the T-Star was made around 85-ish ..I brought my first compound a "Jennings Model-T" ..round on round wheel ,wood limbs,dacron string /steel cable.


----------



## field14

Go to this link:
It is from the 1970's...exact year, can't tell...no picture. Sometime, I would think around 1976. I know I saw them still being used in competition as late as 1990! In fact the person shooting that T-Star in 1990 shot a fine 279 half on a Hunter round, missing a perfect 280 by less than a mm.! Steel cabling, dacron string, SPRINGIE rest...and SHOT IN site marks. No clinometers or computers; plain archery skill and prowess. In addition this was shot on the Connecticut range up on Sugar Hill at Watkins Glen. I was in that group of 4 people...and the LOWEST score of the group for that half was a 276/280. I had a 278 with my Hoyt ProVantage Carbon Plus and springie rest, Killian Chek-it Site and "Magna-Site" scope of old ($25 scope, by the way). Still have the Magna Site scope and the springie rest and the Killian Check-it Site (purchased in 1972).

I shot a Jennings T-star and it was one heckuva bow! Held the tune really well, and the grip? WOW!

http://totalcompoundbows.com/jennings-t-star-compound-bow/

T


----------



## archerycharlie

I still have a Jennings Arrow Star that my brother bought way back when for 320$. Its blue & white target colors. He made some camo covers for it and hunted with it also. I think the draw length is around 27 or 27 1/2.


----------



## archerycharlie

What would be a good rest to put on this Jennings ArrowStar bow to be able to shoot it?


----------



## skip5515

Just about any of the Golden Key Futura rest,Hunt Master Supreme, Hunt Master 2000, Target Master to name a few.


----------



## field14

Golden Premier would be a top choice.
ANY of the Pacesetter launcher style
Springie rest
Heck I would think even a fallaway would work on it...a limbdriver style, perhaps?
Most of us back then were shooting aluminum arrows...1814, 1816, 1914, 1916...up to around 55-58 pounds max. The 1814 up to around 52# peak weight back then, but not anymore.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## BrotherRagnar

larryron said:


> *Model t*
> 
> The 1st.model T had no adjustments. Then there were wedges to increase or decrease weight depending on the way you installed them.the last model had weight adjustment bolts.Post a pic ,maybe I can tell which one you have.


it says Jennings StarLite, and it’s left handed can you tell me it’s value?


----------



## kballer1

That was like a starter bow, was weight adjustable 10/15# & had a tri-draw molded injection wheel on it. Not hardly worth the cost to ship it as it was made in the late 70's or very early 80's & was probably about $125.00 back then. Probably only a Jenning's bow collector would be interested. In bad need of a new string!


----------



## sagecreek

$40 and it looks like a right-handed bow.


----------

